# Buckeye Burl



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2016)

here is one I finished 
1084 steel 8 1/2"
Handle 4 1/2"
Corby bolts 
Stabilized beb
On one picture that is just a smudge.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2016)

Your best so far- love the buckeye

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Your best so far- love the buckeye


Hope this one is better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2016)



Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2016)

You lie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice Tony, nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 5, 2016)

Getting better all the time Tony! one thing to point out is, It is customary for the scratch pattern to go in the same direction even on the flats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Getting better all the time Tony! one thing to point out is, It is customary for the scratch pattern to go in the same direction even on the flats.


Dang. That's more sanding for me. Lol. You probably told me that before but I don't listen. Lol. I'll make sure the next one is the same


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 5, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Dang. That's more sanding for me. Lol. You probably told me that before but I don't listen. Lol. I'll make sure the next one is the same


You can always had sand the the grind to go in the same direction as as the flats or if the scratches are not to deep you might change the direction with a scotch bright belt using your grinder platten.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> You can always had sand the the grind to go in the same direction as as the flats or if the scratches are not to deep you might change the direction with a scotch bright belt using your grinder platten.


I went to 600 on the grinds then scotch brite. Think 1000 on the flats then scotch brite. Thanks. I knew I kept you around for some reason. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 6, 2016)

Good looking knives Tony. I like the second one a lot. Looking forward to seeing that one finished!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

